# General > AquaTalk >  List of LFS (local Fish Shops)

## benny

Hi guys, 

Here's a temporary list of LFS/Fish Farms frequented by members of our forum. This is by no means a comprehensive list, so please bear with it till our LFS directory is up.

*North Zone*

*AQUA STAR TRADING (Y934)*
Blk 934 Yishun Central 1, #01-51/53/55, Singapore 760934
Tel: 67593400
Fax: 65541576

*AQUATIC CONCEPTS & SOLUTIONS PTE LTD* 
301 Upper Thomson Road, #02-07, Thomson Plaza, Singapore 574408
Tel: 64599883
HP: 96653578 
Opening hours: 11am to 8.30pm daily (including Sundays and Public Holidays)

*BIO-OCEAN AQUARIX*
5 Opal Crescent, Singapore 328400 
Tel: 63967783

*C & B AQUARIUM (PTE) LTD*
21 Seletar West Farmway 1, Singapore 798125
Tel: 64810690

*COVENANT GOLDFISH SANCTUARY*
No. 5, Simon Road, Singapore 545893
Tel: 97281287

*EL-SHADDAI AQUARIUM*
Blk 124, Hougang Avenue 1, #01-1452, Singapore 530124
Tel: 62892719

*FAR EAST AQUATIC*
23 Simon Road, Singapore 545909
Tel : 63833733

*FUN FISH AQUARIUM*
Blk 450, Ang Mo Kio Avenue 10, #01-1739, Singapore 560450
Tel: 64535376

*GO NATURE*
Blk 932, Yishun Central 1, #01-91, Singapore 760932
Tel: 67543912
Contact: Henry

*GOLD OCEAN AQUARIUM TRADING*
Jalan Kayu, Seletar West Farmway 4, (T-94) Lot 3, Singapore
Tel: 63668376 HP: 98777912

*HEISENBERG PET & AQUARIUM CENTRE*
Blk 154 Serangoon Nth Ave 1, #01-418, Singapore 550154 
Tel: 62809731

*JUST DISCUS*
Blk 732, Yishun Avenue 5, #01-388, Singapore 760732
Tel: 68541944

*K.S. AQUATICS & TRADING CO*
Blk 101 Yishun Ave 5, #01-47, Singapore 760101
Tel: 62571175

*LAM HONG AQUARIUM*
Blk 163, Ang Mo Kio Avenue 4, #01-476, Singapore 560163
Tel: 64525780
Fax: 64527068

*LONGHU PETS ENTERPRISE*
Blk 151, #01-63, Serangoon North Avenue 2, Singapore 550151
Tel: 62842420
Fax: 63828856

*NATURE AQUARIUM*
Blk 1, Thomson Road, #01-340, Balestier Hill Shopping Centre, Singapore 300001 
Tel: 62556051

*NEO KIM SUEY AQUARIUM*
Blk 211, Hougang Street 21, #01-299, Singapore 530211
Tel: 62881820

*PETMART*
Blk 151 Serangoon North Ave 2, #01-79, Singapore 550151
Tel : 62896471
(Closes on Wednesdays)

*RAINBOW PET & AQUARIUM CENTRE*
Blk 151, Serangoon North Ave 2 #01-73, Singapore 550151
Tel: 62873988

*SAM'S PET & AQUARIUM*
101 Thomson Road, #01-72/73/74, United Square, Singapore 307591
Tel: 62528830
Fax: 62528006

*SEA VIEW AQUARIUM (S) PTE LTD* 
2 Seletar West Farmway 2, Singapore 798098
Tel: 64841365/7
Opening Hours: Mon-Fri 11am-7pm, Sat-Sun & Public Holiday 10am-7pm

*SOON HENG FISH TANKS MANUFACTURERS*
Blk 201, Hougang St 21, #01-09, Singapore 530201 
Tel: 62802792, 62895164
Fax: 62895164
Factory: Blk 1 YS One, #01-03, Yishun Street 23, Singapore 788441
Tel: 67582713
Fax: 67556892

*TEO WAY YONG & SONS (PTE) LTD* 
11 Seletar West Farmway 3, Singapore 798078 
Tel: 64820433 
Fax: 64816293 

*THAT AQUARIUM (Y61*
Block 618, Yishun Ring Road, #01-3236, Singapore 760618
Tel: 67585488, 67581233

*XING XING AQUARIUM*
Blk 291 Yishun St 22, #01-391, Singapore 760291
Tel: 67560107

*YISHUN AQUARIUM*
Blk 101 Yishun Ave 5, #01-39, Singapore 760101
Tel: 62572003

----------


## benny

*East Zone*

*AHKAI DISCUS AQUARIUM HATCHERY*
7 Pasir Ris Farmway 2, Singapore 519322
Tel: 65812986

*AQUA NATURE AQUARIUM & PET ACCESSORIES*
8 Eunos Crescent, #01-2683, Singapore 400008
Tel: 67469881

*BIOPLAST (System & Control Engineering Co.)*
BLK 22 Boon Keng Road, #01-23, Singapore 330022 
Tel: 62964916, 62964919

*CAPRICORN AQUARIUM (Ah Pek plant farm)*
No. 33, Pasir Ris Farmway 2, Singapore 510000 
Tel: 65839339

*DISCUS HABITAT*
No. 5, Joo Chiat Place, Singapore 427741
Tel: 63455754
Fax: 63455594
Website: www.discushabitat.com

*ECOCULTURE AQUARIUM*
565 Macpherson Road #01-01 S368234
Tel: 6873 2873
Operating Hours: 12-9pm (Mon-Fri) 12-6pm (Sat) 12-3pm (Sun) Close on public holidays
Website: www.ecoculturesg.com

*FISH PET WORLD*
185 Sims Avenue, Singapore 387496
Tel: 67422044
Operating hours: 11am to 3am (Midnight)

*K & K AQUARIUM & BIRD CENTRE*
Blk 201D, Tampines St 21, #01-1145, Singapore 524201 
Tel: 67844578

*KELSON BETTA*
#02-20, Roxy Square I,
50 East Coast Road Singapore 428769
Tel: 96863318

*KING FISHER AQUARIUM*
76, Lorong 27 Geylang, Singapore 388194
Tel : 68416816

*MAINLAND TROPICAL FISH FARM*
No. 1 Pasir Ris Farmway 1, Singapore 519352
Tel: 65812550

*OTF AQUARIUM FARM (Ong Tropical Farm)*
63 Pasir Ris Drive 12, Singapore 518232
Tel : 65847717

*SAM YICK*
Blk 82, Marine Parade Central, #01-606/608, Singapore 440082
Tel: 63447806
Fax: 63454882

*SAN AQUATIC*
9 Rochdale Road, Singapore 535822
(off Upper Paya Lebar Road)
Tel: 62433564

*TROPICAL FISH INTERNATIONAL (PTE) LTD*
Loyang Agrotechnology Park (Plot 32) No. 1, Pasir Ris Coast Industrial Park, Singapore 518235
Tel: 65840877

*WINSON AQUARIUM & TRADING*
7 Tampines Street 32, #01-08, Singapore 529285
Tel: 67899346

*YI DE AQUARIUM AND PET CENTRE*
637 Geylang Bahru, Singapore 330637
Tel : 67459740. Mobile : 97639934
Open daily : 11am to 11pm (except Monday)


*South and Central Zone*

*AQUAMART (S) PTE LTD*
285 Jalan Besar, Singapore 208948
Tel : 67412022

*BIOTOPE AQUARIUM & PETS*
Blk 316B Ang Mo Kio St 31, #01-07 Singapore 563316
Tel : 64577740

*FISH HAVEN AQUATIC TRADING*
Block 38 Telok Blangah Rise, #01-339, Singapore 090038
HPl: 98577711 (Dave Yeo)

*JOY AQUARIUM & PETS* 
Blk 46-3, Commonwealth Drive, #01-398, Singapore 140463
Tel : 64748123

*JUST DISCUS*
Blk 11 Jalan Bukit Merah #01-4438 Singapore 150011
Tel: 66181300. 
Opening hrs: Daily 11am-8pm
Tuesday closed
Sunday and PH 11am-6pm.

*KEONG SEONG FISH SHOP*
Blk 22, #01-699, Havelock Road, Singapore 160022 
Tel: 62729384, 62781003

*SOON HENG AQUARIUM*
Blk 114, Bukit Merah View, #01-568, Singapore 150114
Tel: 62222990

*TANGLIN HALT AQUARIUM*
No. 29/30/31 Tanglin Halt Road, Tanglin Halt Market, Singapore
Tel: 97621613 (Mr Albert Wong)

*WONG LOY KEE AQUARIUM*
Blk 4, Sago Lane, #02-119, Singapore 500004
Tel: 62211497

*WU HU AQUARIUM (Tiong Bahru Ah Ben)*
71 Seng Poh Road, #01-39, Singapore 160071
Tel: 62270935
Monday to Saturday : 0830 hrs to 2130 hrs
Sunday : 0830 hrs to 2000 hrs

*West Zone*

*AQUO MEADOWS*
67 Sungei Tengah Road, Farmart Centre, Unit S3, Singapore 699008
Tel: 67629582

*BOON WAN AQUARIUM & PET*
Blk 164, #01-138, Bukit Batok Street 11, Singapore 650164

*BUDDIES FISH CORNER*
Blk 284, Bukit Batok East Avenue 3, #01-251, Singapore 650284
Tel: 65603583

*CHAI DISCUS FARM*
Blk 78, Commonwealth Drive, #01-575, Singapore 140078
Tel: 64754909
Fax: 64759509

*CLEMENTI FLORIST & AQUARIUM (C32*
Blk 328, Clementi Avenue 2, #01-210, Singapore 120328 
Tel: 67778468
(Closed on Sundays)

*EIGHT STAR AQUARIUM (JE217)*
Blk 217A, Jurong East Street 21, #01-597, Singapore 601217 
Tel: 90606608

*FU WO AQUARIUM*
Blk 252 Jurong East Street 24, #01-125, Singapore 601217
Tel: 6563 2236

*GAN AQUARIUM FARM*
Lot 180, Neo Tiew Lane 2, off Lim Chu Kang Road, Singapore 718841 
Tel: 68612997 
Fax: 68612627

*GUPPIES CENTRE*
18 Lim Chu Kang Lane 9A, Singapore 710000
Tel/Fax: 68610772
Opening Hours: 8am to 6pm Daily

*ONE STOP AQUARIUM*
Blk 280, Bukit Batok East Avenue 3, #01-335, Singapore 650280
Tel: 65693100

*PANDA AROWANAS*
112 Neo Tiew Crescent, Singapore 710000
Tel: 67919029

*POLYART AQUARIUM*
Blk 328, Clementi Avenue 2, #01-194, Singapore 120328
Tel: 67754773
(Opens 24 hours daily)

*QIAN HU FISH FARM TRADING*
71 Jalan Lekar, Sungei Tengah, Singapore 698950 
Tel: 67667087

*Rainbow Aquarium Pte Ltd/Rainbow Fish Industries Pte Ltd*
No. 78 Sungei Tengah Road, Singapore 699003.
Tel: (65) 6769 7800 Fax: (65) 67697900

*TEO AQUATIC PLANT FARM*
50 Lim Chu Kang, Lane 9C, Singapore 710000 
Tel: 67937132, 67937195

*TOK AQUARIUM SQUARE*
No 7 Lim Chu Kang Link 6D, Singapore 719764
HP: 96249770 
Opening Hours: 12noon - 7pm

*WAKAI MARINE & AQUATIC PLANT*
67 Sungei Tengah Road, Singapore 699008
Tel: 98304742
Website: www.wakai-farm.com.sg

Do keep us posted if there are any changes whilst we upgrade our LFS directory. Please note that any casual talk not related up updating of the above information will be automatically deleted.


Thanks!

Cheers,

----------


## free2roam

Please be aware of the LFS treatment of fish when buying. Only buy from shops that are clean and provide healthy environment for the fish.

----------


## shihyong

I have been searching the 'complete' list for quite some time here and other forums.  :Well done:  

Hope the list can be kind of sticky so we need not search through the forum when need it.

----------


## mitsukake

its nice of u doing that now i know where to buy next time

----------


## Aarzoo

Polyart Aquarium
blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-194
Thought dis is good for those who cant sleep or need something in the wee hours cos the owner said they're open 24/7  :Wink:

----------


## rtcc86

For Everyone's Info:
Aqua Nature @ Eunos Sells mainly freshwater fish and marine fish..so dont expect to find much plants there...there are still some though..

----------


## ah^siao

this list seems to be a little out dated. some of the shops no longer exist.

mainland tropical fish farm
1 pasir ris farmway 1

no: 62873883, 65812550

----------


## gorilla83

went to look for boraras maculatus at CHOONG SUA AQUARIUM, Beauty World Plaza... but discovered that it is not there anymore...
wasted trip.. >_<  :Exasperated:  

wonder whether has it moved, or closed down...

Yea think the LFS list is not very up to date...
should try calling the shop before going  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## aqua2525

San Aquatic Addresses Wrong New Location Is No:9 Rochdale Rd (Off Upper Paya Lebar Rd) Tel: 63832597 Open From Tue-Sun: 11Am To 8Pm.
Close On Monday

----------


## Jungle-mania

Like to add that there is a LFS in Loyang point in Shop N Save. Elegant Pet Aquarium. The owner is Sam Ong, hp: 98533194. Mon & fri: 3pm -9.30pm. All other days: 10.30am to 9.30am. he specialise in moss designs and he also does CO2 top up.

----------


## Wzierbovsky

Some additions:

For people staying at AMK Avenue 4 and frequenting Lam Hong Aquarium, very nearby - less than 2 minute walk away - is another smaller LFS. I think it's block 157, corner shop very near the entrance to the carpark.

For people frequenting Aqua Nature in Eunos, I remember there is another LFS just further down a few shops away.

For these two shops, I don't know the shop name and locations as I haven't paid attention to these things before (I just joined AquaticQuotient this morning heh), but will do so the next time I go there.

Lastly, there's Red Sea Aquarium Pte Ltd. Address: 35 Selegie Road #01-09 Parklane Shopping Mall Singapore 188307. Been there a few times, though they are closed on Sundays. Tel according to an online listing is 63389191, so not sure if the number is still valid.

----------


## greenie

It "Ah Ben" shop not the address at first post. Should be this:

Wu Hu Aquarium
Blk 71 Seng Poh Road #01-39
Tel: 62270935
Contact: Ben Wong
Interim Operating Hours:
Monday to Saturday : 0830 hrs to 2130 hrs
Sunday : 0830 hrs to 2000 hrs

----------


## gorilla83

FYI: 

LAKE AQUARIUM & TRADING
154 West Coast Road, #01-140, Ginza Plaza, Singapore

is no longer there... however, there's a marine fish shop in place of it.

----------


## Kev0055

<<For people frequenting Aqua Nature in Eunos, I remember there is another LFS just further down a few shops away.>>

That would be Lakeview Aquarium. Stark contrast to Aqua Nature (they belong to the old school traditional LFS) but offer good value for money.

----------


## aqualover

*North-West Zone*
*LFS in Bukit Panjang area (all near to train stn)*

*Uneed Aquarium*
Address : Blk 258 Bt Panjang Ring Rd #01-44 Singapore 670258 
Telephone : 6762 8858 
5-10 mins walk from Bangkit LRT stn to Bangkit Mall

*Aqua Alley (Tay Young Lin)*
Address : Blk 446 Fajar Rd #01-01 Singapore 670446 
Telephone : 6762 7426
1 min walk from Fajar LRT stn to Fajar Shopping Centre

*Teck Whye Aquarium*
Blk 26 Teck Whye Lane #01-196 
Tel : 6769 6453 
5 min walk from Teck Whye LRT stn to foot of HDB block

*Teck Woon Aquarium*
Blk 26 Teck Whye Lane #01-194 
Tel : 6769 6925 
5 min walk from Teck Whye LRT stn to foot of HDB block

*Ah Hock Aquarium (may have changed company's name)*
Blk 26 Teck Whye Lane #01-190
Tel : 6764 8657
5 min walk from Teck Whye LRT stn to foot of HDB block

*Zin Hu Aquarium Enterprise (Xin Zin Hu)*
18 Woodlands Rd 
Tel : 6765 5955 
5 min walk from Phoenix LRT stn (shophouses opposite Ten Mile Junction)

----------


## Jungle-mania

:Well done:  Good LFS in Upper Serangoon near Upper Serangoon Shopping Centre. It's called Eco Aquatic at 8 Lim Tua TOw Road. Tel: 68586032 and hp: 91774382. Owner is Kent Ang. Was there last week, He has a good staple of nice looking apistos and several rare fishes. He has a good range of equipments that I have not seen in other places.

The guys who stay in Serangoon area really have a field day with all the LFS around them.

----------


## wks

Hi Benny, Just Discus has moved to Blk11 Jalan Bukit Merah #01-4438 S(150011), Tel: 66181300. 
Opening hrs: Daily 11am-8pm
Tuesday closed
Sunday and PH 11am-6pm.
Please update the info.

----------


## bryan

Hi, FUWO at Jurong East has not been open for a while, not sure whether they are still running.

----------


## Wackytpt

Fu wo has ceased operating in Jurong East. They have moved to somewhere near Ten Mile Junction

----------


## valice

They moved to the row of shophouses opposite Ten Mile Junction. Think same place as the Sin Xin Shui Zhu...

----------


## mecedesfish

> They moved to the row of shophouses opposite Ten Mile Junction. Think same place as the Sin Xin Shui Zhu...


No wonder i went there for the last 2 week one of the evening to find the shop closed

No notice was paste outside the gate to inform that is close or moved.

Cheers

----------


## wjy

Any one know the new address and phone number for Fuwo?

----------


## teeming

i am going Singapore next week....can anybody tell me where is the best LFS to buy aquatic plants in Singapore.  :Wink:

----------


## Justikanz

Teeming, you can try Colourful Aquarium and then drop by Nature Aquarium, just 2 doors away.

Other LFSs you might want to visit include C328, Fu Wo (not sure of the new address, though) and maybe the farms, if you have the time and transport.

Have fun!

----------


## bryan

> i am going Singapore next week....can anybody tell me where is the best LFS to buy aquatic plants in Singapore.


Will you be driving? If so, this is the place to go.

TEO AQUATIC PLANT FARM
50 Lim Chu Kang, Lane 9C, Singapore 710000 
Tel: 67937132, 67937195

----------


## teeming

thanks for the replies....i will come over by bus only and be staying somewhere at hougang or chua chu kang. Any nice LFS with plants over there to recomend ? thanks

*EDIT: Please try not to use SMS shortforms. Thanks!*

----------


## futoi71

Welcome to SG.

for Choa Chu Kang Area there are few LFS but plants wise rather sparse.

I suggest you take the free shuttle or get a friend to chauffer to Farm Mart at Sungei Tengah.

There are 2 shops in the small complex with some plants and fishes. Also neighbouring plot called fish City. There are some plants there.

You might want to try Tropica near the Choa Chu Kang Bus interchange. Sometimes they stock interesting plants. A bit pricey and the boss needs to work on his PR.

----------


## Wzierbovsky

I went past El-SHADDAI yesterday (Saturday) afternoon in the late afternoon and its shutters were down, and there was a notice about the place going out to rental. Could be wrong, but it seems that they're no longer in business.

----------


## Shadow

Just found new LFS at Depot Road just open. it is at shopping complex (where the NTUC fairprice is)second level. It is very new so not much stuff yet.

----------


## a_scape

I just wonder if we can have a simple list of active LFS in Singapore incl brief information on what they sell/carry as well as shop reputation (like AQ had before)?
It will also help foreigners to get accurate information on what they search... :Cool:

----------


## berlinjs

went pasir ris farmway 2 but cannot find no.33 look for plants instead there is 35, was it my mistake wrong address?  :Confused:

----------


## Jungle-mania

Where is Far East located now?

----------


## Quixotic

> *FAR EAST AQUATIC*
> 23 Simon Road, Singapore 545909
> Tel : 63833733


Not here anymore? Have they moved?

----------


## David Moses Heng

There's one shop next to OCBC Jurong west, together with the money changer shop. nothig much there except for fishes from their own farm in malaysia.

For those staying in CCK, there is PetHut near Tropica Aquarium. The owner of pethut is much more friendly and he has got a bit of arros and odd balls. Things are also more friendly than tropica.

Wakai at farmart is no longer in operation.

Cheers!!

----------


## David Moses Heng

Just came home from birthday celebration for my daughter. Was at Jurong West St 51 this afternoon and went to the shop next to OCBC, infront of the 334 bus stop. the shop was stocked with 7 tanks full of baby angels  :Shocked:  and another 7 tanks full of discus :Shocked:  . 

For brothers who are crazy about angel and discus, hurry down before it is too late(the angels are going for 5 for $2 and discus is $12 per piece). :Well done:  

Cheers!!

----------


## Jungle-mania

> Not here anymore? Have they moved?


Yeah, the last I heard they moved to Pasir Ris Farmway, but I have yet to confirm it yet, haven't pass by Simon Road for a long while.

----------


## Jungle-mania

My aplogise, a relative of Far East Aquatic has a shop in Pasir Ris.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> There's one shop next to OCBC Jurong west, together with the money changer shop. nothig much there except for fishes from their own farm in malaysia.
> 
> For those staying in CCK, there is PetHut near Tropica Aquarium. The owner of pethut is much more friendly and he has got a bit of arros and odd balls. Things are also more friendly than tropica.
> 
> Wakai at farmart is no longer in operation.
> 
> Cheers!!


Pet Hut has been rename Hong Yang. Plus there's one new LFS at Tampines Mall Basement. was there today and saw 2 piece of altums at least 4 inches tall!!!!! :Shocked:  Ask the shop owner if they are for sale but he shook his head :Sad:   :Sad:  

By the way, Hong Yang also carries ADA products this days.

Check Them out!!

Cheers!! :Smile:

----------


## wahboy

Hello all, 

There used to be an aquarium shop called Precious Aquarium at Serangoon Gardens. Can someone tell me where the shop is now?

Thanks in advance, 

Wayne Wah

----------


## jason6142004

*Rainbow Aquarium Pte Ltd*
*Rainbow Fish Industries Pte Ltd

* No. 78 Sungei Tengah Road, Singapore 699003.
Tel: (65) 6769 7800 Fax: (65) 67697900

bought my java moss from there. lots of discus and is tetra distro if i am not wrong

----------


## Wackytpt

Hi Jason,

Are you recommending a new LFS?

If so, you can always do it in our LFS directory.

Cheers

----------


## jason6142004

i found the LFS directory after posting here..

----------


## jason6142004

> *West Zone*
> 
> *TEO AQUATIC PLANT FARM*
> 50 Lim Chu Kang, Lane 9C, Singapore 710000 
> Tel: 67937132, 67937195
> 
> Do keep us posted if there are any changes whilst we upgrade our LFS directory. Please note that any casual talk not related up updating of the above information will be automatically deleted.
> 
> 
> ...


i called up teo aquatic plant farm just now and the address is 50 lim chu kang lane 6c.. lim chu kang lane 9c does not exist.. the name at the gate is tropical water.. after the gate turn left its the first one with many ponds.. didnt manage to take a photo while leaving, a dog chased after me.. and dont ride a bicycle there..i rode there only to get dehydrated..

----------


## dominik

hi, will like to check whether this farm at LCK lane 9 still operating? The boss surname is toh, they are specialise in neon tetra, apisto and rams. thanks.

----------


## theodore

I was there just a couple of weekends ago. He doesn't have any (normal) rams at the moment, only balloon ones. Didn't see any apistos too.

----------


## stelim

Just found out over the phone that Aqua Nature in Eunos is closing down next week. Uncle told me he got some CO2 tanks and such to sell cheap. 

*AQUA NATURE AQUARIUM & PET ACCESSORIES
*8 Eunos Crescent, #01-2683, Singapore 400008
Tel: 67469881

If you guys need anything , can visit or give him a call.

----------


## justin_diong

Just to highlight 

Petmart was addressed as Upper Serangoon Road in LFS Directory but the actual address 
Blk 151 Serangoon North Avenue 2,
#01-79 Singapore 550151
(Seranggon North Village).


There are some distances between Serangoon North Avenue and Upper Serangoon Road.
Spend alot of time to find it.

----------


## Wackytpt

Hi Justin,

I did a check and our LFS list was the correct address and not the one you mentioned. 

Could you direct me to where you saw the wrong address?

Thanks

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...hlight=petmart

----------


## justin_diong

Just have a look over there. Ya, it appeared correct.

I think i did a fool myself as i searched the ways to this LFS through Singapore map search engine. I was directed to take the MRT and bus service along Upper Serangoon Road.

I am sorry.

----------


## 1001wishes

Hi all,

I just submitted an update at the LFS directory but think this is probably a better thread to do so, hence my apology to the mod for double-posting.

Just like to inform everyone that the LFS at Thomson Plaza (Aquatic Concepts & Solutions) seems to have closed down or moved elsewhere. I was there last week and in its location was a new shop still undergoing furnishing. The setup and furniture suggest that its no longer a fish shop, unfortunately.

----------


## valice

Thanks. I've updated the LFS Directory with your notice. 
Thanks also to wks (Jason).

----------


## dnsfpl

there are 2 aquarium shop opp marsiling mrt
you can park your car @ postal code 730305

----------


## darlee

Jz to update.. or maybe good that someone can update the list of directory given the update on LFS :

a) Fuwo - closed already
Blk 252, Jurong East St 24

b) One Stop (rename to Yan Pet and Aquarium coz shops sold already)
Blk 280, Bt Batok East Ave 3

c) 8 Star
Blk 217a, Jurong East St 21 (pls note close on tues....alamak a wasted trip for me)

Cheers..

----------


## khtee

Anyone know which shops selling Juwel tanks?

----------


## qool

> Anyone know which shops selling Juwel tanks?


I am looking for one also. You can go and find them at sam yick they have 2 outlet one at novena (United Square) the other at Marine Parade. If you want to see the actual tanks think only Marine Parade has them on display the one at united square only has a lido 120 on display.

----------


## davescube

is the shop beside of NA open on Sunday?

----------


## stelim

I saw some Juwel tanks on sale @ k & K Aquarium & Birds Centre a couple of months back. Why don't you try giving them a call? 
Address: 
201D Tampines Street 21 #01-1145, 
Singapore 524201

Tel: 67844578

----------


## khtee

2 years ago, there was a LFS near to Aljunied MRT (I am not sure of the name but the owner very helpful in explaining everything).But the last time I was there it was closed. Not sure has it moved or permanently closed down. Anyone got any idea?

----------


## Binks

Hi Benny,

would it be possible to add a comment on the LFs's specialty against their names?

just a thought......

----------


## stelim

> 2 years ago, there was a LFS near to Aljunied MRT (I am not sure of the name but the owner very helpful in explaining everything).But the last time I was there it was closed. Not sure has it moved or permanently closed down. Anyone got any idea?


I think it's 

*Aquatic Connection Aquarium*
Blk 53 Sims Place #01-168
Singapore 380053
tel: 68428164

----------


## diazman

hi benny, the eight start aquarium now starts to close on every monday and their operating hours is from 11am-10pm from tuesday to sunday. hope this helps  :Smile:  

they sell alot of plants and couple of other common stuffs you can find in other LFS. the fishes there however...well its your own gamble if you buy any.some are okay but some looks okay but when reach home,dies.happen to me alot.nevertheless, the shops okay (except the guy there loves to smoke sooooo much!) 

peace

----------


## DanGoh59

New LFS *Atlantis* just opened in basement of Tampines Mall.
I believe previously was another LFS at same location.
I have no idea if still same owner or new owner?
But there is a big difference with previous shop.
The new shop specializes mainly in Marine Fishes.
There are some fresh water fishes but just a token few.

----------


## barmby

Where is Bishan Aquarium -

Well, just to help, and I recommend because its fishes are suitable for planted tank. 

*Bishan Aquarium*
Contact: Ah Heng
Blk 279 Bishan St 24
#01-54 Singapore 570279
Cell: 90629775

Direction:
Out of Bishan MRT. Cross overhead bridge. Take bus 13, 54, or 88. Alight at the bus stop after Catholic High. And you are good.

----------


## tranzy

Hi, one of the fish shops in the list should be in the north zone rather in south and central..

*BIOTOPE AQUARIUM & PETS*
Blk 316B Ang Mo Kio St 31, #01-07 Singapore 563316
Tel : 64577740

----------


## aqua2525

> Hi, one of the fish shops in the list should be in the north zone rather in south and central..
> 
> *BIOTOPE AQUARIUM & PETS*
> Blk 316B Ang Mo Kio St 31, #01-07 Singapore 563316
> Tel : 64577740


Hi just to update BIOTOPE AQUARIUM is now at
Blk 167 Woodlands St 11,#02-19
Tel : 63634168

----------


## chinsm

> I think it's 
> 
> *Aquatic Connection Aquarium*
> Blk 53 Sims Place #01-168
> Singapore 380053
> tel: 68428164


Sims Place is not that near Aljunied MRT. More likely the shop khtee was referring to was Kingfisher @ Lor 27 Geylang. Just a corner kick from MRT. The owner Ian was super friendly and helpful. Miss his shop lots.

----------


## sheng

Does anyone have any idea whether this shop have moved to a new location or cease operation?

GO NATURE 
Previous address:
Blk 932, Yishun Central 1, #01-91, Singapore 760932

----------


## lyan

> Does anyone have any idea whether this shop have moved to a new location or cease operation?
> 
> GO NATURE 
> Previous address:
> Blk 932, Yishun Central 1, #01-91, Singapore 760932


You can still contact me at 97526513. Now still looking for good location. I still sell apistos, plants and other fishes by order. I also deliver feeder fishes, wools, air and water pumps on tue, thur and sat. Please place order one day advance and i send to you or you come and collect. Dont worry if u got any fishes help, can still call me or write here. I will be always here to help.

----------


## tarzanboy

Hi, guy do aviod *OOTF AQUARIUM FARM (Ong Tropical Farm)
*63 Pasir Ris Drive 12, Singapore 518232 their item are all very expensive and the service is SUCK,once I ask for the bogwood price the owner is a guy well unhappy face black black and tell you all minium small piece is $18-$38 large piece is $48-68 and turn his back and walk off.Well I bought from Tropical fish international at pasir ris farmway 2 all shape and size is $10 per kg I choose a beautiful small piece cost me $4 only at OOTF well be $18,make our hard earn money worth.

----------


## Saiberg

how bout an updated list of LFS for 2010??

----------


## kimchi

Quite a number of telephone numbers are invalid.

----------


## dualmp

Another LFS in Jurong East

Tung Huat Aquarium
Blk 259, Jurong East, st.24, #01-437, S600259
Tel: 65631053

----------


## sheng

Just need to confirm here, is the below mention LFS open today ?
Thanks 

WU HU AQUARIUM (Tiong Bahru Ah Ben)
71 Seng Poh Road, #01-39, Singapore 160071

----------


## shearerkk

Hope I am not posting in a wrong thread...

Just walk passed serangoon north today and saw that the known LFS Raindow was shut down. Though this LFS is known for its high price, it has also being around for the pass 15 years.

Thus can anyone confirmed that this LFS is finally no more??

----------


## sheng

Yup, that LFS have closed. 



> Hope I am not posting in a wrong thread...
> 
> Just walk passed serangoon north today and saw that the known LFS Raindow was shut down. Though this LFS is known for its high price, it has also being around for the pass 15 years.
> 
> Thus can anyone confirmed that this LFS is finally no more??

----------


## joewalsh

They deserve it.
Their prices so high, still must add GST!
It's illegal to add GST to STATED price. I've complained to IRAS about them. Must be this reason for closure.

----------


## lopches

*SOON HENG AQUARIUM
*Blk 114, Bukit Merah View, #01-568, Singapore 150114
Tel: 62222990

LFS is now a handphone shop. Called to ask for crickets but was told. Please correct if wrong.

----------


## jonachin

don have any fish shop listed in b.panjang area??

----------


## angus

does anyone knows if guppy center at the end of NorthWest Singapore (lim chu kang) is still around? is it good?

----------


## limco

Do we have a list for all LFS for fresh and marine?

----------


## atasp

happen to drop by the area where Seaview is. Found this new LFS 

Sun Pets & Aquariums
Address: 26 Seletar West Farmway 1
Open Timing : 11am to 7pm 

friendly owner (I think is Ken) who share some tips for planted tank
few nicely setup of planted tanks too

----------


## barmby

They have a talk this 30 Mar. You may want to check out on the EVENTS folder

----------


## qngwn

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...p/87-Singapore

----------


## alanchow76

Hi does the below LFS open on Sunday ?
Tried calling them but after few mins ,heard a fax machine buzz....

Look fed to buy their blue and fire red shrimps.

Pls help

Alan

K & K AQUARIUM & BIRD CENTRE
Blk 201D, Tampines St 21, #01-1145, Singapore 524201 
Tel: 67844578

----------


## Adrain

They should be open on Sunday as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## titusxc

Hi just want to add a new LFS in the thread too. 

Aquarist Chamber
787A Upper Serangoon Road, Singapore 534655
(beside Hillside Drive along Upper Serangoon Road next to Greenland Vegetarian Restaurant)

Opening hours: Tuesday to Sunday 12pm - 9pm (Monday closed)

www.facebook.com/aquaristchamber/

----------


## hencpu

GC has a directory of their resellers complete with photos of the LFS (about 20 shops).
http://www.gcshop-sg.com/reseller.php

----------


## alanchow76

> GC has a directory of their resellers complete with photos of the LFS (about 20 shops).
> http://www.gcshop-sg.com/reseller.php


Hi
Thanks for the link.
Was looking thru the list and saw Tampines West st81 area alone got 3 LFS on street directory.com, wonder if any of u living nearby
can verify these three still exist?
If exist, worth going to explore?
Thanks 

Blk 828: #01-186 Golden Classic Aquarium
Blk 824:#01-12: Gun Feng Aquarium
Blk 824:#01-20: White Aquarium

Blk

----------


## angus

what are the interesting plant/fish farms in the tengah and lim chu kang areas that are still open?

----------


## kapitan

> Hi
> Thanks for the link.
> Was looking thru the list and saw Tampines West st81 area alone got 3 LFS on street directory.com, wonder if any of u living nearby
> can verify these three still exist?
> If exist, worth going to explore?
> Thanks 
> 
> Blk 828: #01-186 Golden Classic Aquarium
> Blk 824:#01-12: Yun Feng Aquarium
> ...



Yun Feng at Blk 824 is shifting to Pasir Ris Farmway.... exact address, I do not have.

----------


## CCT

The one at 201 Hougang is closed, now is hair salon.

Yishun block 116 has a LFS as well, went by to buy a small fish tank and some live stock, they are closing on the end of this month, can go take a look, selling all items on offer. haha

----------


## Donut the Donkey

It would be nice if a kind soul can consolidate all the current information and do an updated and NEW LFS list, and it's stickied and locked (updated as of 2015). Some of the shops on the list here no longer exist. And for this thread, only the Mods or Admins can change/comment because the thread could get clattered with tons of comments.

The shops and their addresses should be listed and grouped into, "WEST, CENTRAL" etc like it was done here previously. I'm sure we all would like to visit all the LFS' based on location every other weekend, eg. visit all the LFS' in the West this weekend and the East in the next. Hopefully a new updated thread is done soon. Thanks in advance!  :Grin:

----------


## CCT

I think so too

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Why not make it a joint community effort here? I will post up what I know based on the LFS that I frequent. Maybe the rest can just cut and paste and add in what you know.

----------


## CCT

Good idea i can help on the north.east side.but still need a main mod to do the editing

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

There is no need to wait for the moderators or admin to do everything. We members should also be able to do something on our own within our own powers. Lets give one less thing for the moderators to do. I am proposing this rough format to use.

Name
Address
Opening Hours
Short Description

Just copy, add/edit and paste from "Singapore LFS Listing as of M D, Y" downwards. I would suggest the following pointers as well.
1. Short description to be as factual as possible. So that others can benefit from it.
2. A short summary of what is edited or added to be placed before the LFS listing so that we know what is new.
3. Feel free to add on or improve from my suggestion. This is a community effort, not an individual.

The listing will be posted in the next post so that you can clearly see what I mean, in case my description above was not clear enough.

----------


## CCT

I mean the mod is one of the member who consolidate all members updates into the main list. Haha sorry never indicate properly

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

There is no need to wait for the moderators or admin to do everything. We members should also be able to do something on our own within our own powers. Less give one less thing for the moderators to do. I am proposing this rough format to use.

Name
Address
Opening Hours
Short Description

Just copy, add/edit and paste from "Singapore LFS Listing as of M D, Y" downwards. I would suggest the following pointers as well.
1. Short description to be as factual as possible. So that others can benefit from it.
2. A short summary of what is edited or added to be placed before the LFS listing so that we know what is new.
3. Feel free to add on or improve from my suggestion. This is a community effort, not an individual.

The listing will be posted in the next post so that you can clearly see what I mean, in case my description above was not clear enough.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Let's go.

--------------------------------------------

Singapore LFS Listing as of Jan 5, 2015

West / South

Aquatic Avenue
Blk 78, Redhill Lane, #01-03, S150078
1pm - 10pm hours Daily
Comprehensive plant offerings and regularly bring in unique fishes. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Clementi (Branch)
Blk 432, Clementi Ave 3, #01-288, S120432
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Cosy shop with Friendly staff. Aquascaping Specialist.

Polyart
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-194, S120328
Open 24/7
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment.

Clementi Florist and Aquarium (Affectionately known as C32 :Cool: 
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-120, S120328
(I need help to fill in the opening hours here.) Closed on Sundays.
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment. Everything also seems to be well priced.

East Ocean Aquatic
Blk 22, Havelock Road, #01-699, S160022
Mon – Sat: 9am – 8pm. Sun & PH: 9am – 5pm.
They carry abit of everything. Good quality flora and fauna.

Wuhu Aquarium
Blk 71, Seng Poh Road, #01-39, S160071
(I need help to fill in the opening hours here.) Opened Daily.
Extensive good quality fauna offerings. Reasonably priced.


North / East

Nanyang Seaview
2 Seleter West Farmway, S798098
Weekdays: 11am – 7pm. Weekends & PH: 10am – 7pm
One Stop Farm(Shop) for all your equipment needs and offer bulk prices for fishes. ‘Farm’ prices on almost everything.

Fishy Business
Blk 46, Sims Place, #01-191, S380046
Weekdays: 12pm – 9pm. Sat: 12pm – 7pm. Sun & PH: Closed.
Extensive plant offerings with good quality fishes. Good stock of Tropica products. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Macpherson (Main)
565, Macpherson Road, #01-00, S368234
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Aquaria Superstore (Singapore Standards, not US Standards). Aquascaping Specialist.

----------


## CCT

*Northeast*

*NEO KIM SUEY AQUARIUM
**Blk 211, Hougang Street 21, #01-299, Singapore 530211
**Tel: 6288182**

Sun Pets & Aquariums
*26 Seleter West Farmway 1 S(798126)
Contact: 98511121
Mon - Sun:
10:00 am - 7:00 pm



*North*

*JZX Pets Boutique*
711 Ang Mo Kio Ave 8
Contact: +65 6455 5675 / +65 9040 7842
Mon - Tue:
1:00 pm - 9:00 pm

Thu - Sun:
1:00 pm - 9:00 pm

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Consolidating and highlighting missing information.

--------------------------------------------

Singapore LFS Listing as of Jan 5, 2015

West / South

Aquatic Avenue
Blk 78, Redhill Lane, #01-03, S150078
1pm - 10pm hours Daily
Comprehensive plant offerings and regularly bring in unique fishes. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Clementi (Branch)
Blk 432, Clementi Ave 3, #01-288, S120432
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Cosy shop with Friendly staff. Aquascaping Specialist.

Polyart
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-194, S120328
Open 24/7
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment.

Clementi Florist and Aquarium (Affectionately known as C32 :Cool: 
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-120, S120328
(I need help to fill in the opening hours here.) Closed on Sundays.
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment. Everything also seems to be well priced.

East Ocean Aquatic
Blk 22, Havelock Road, #01-699, S160022
Mon – Sat: 9am – 8pm. Sun & PH: 9am – 5pm.
They carry abit of everything. Good quality flora and fauna.

Wuhu Aquarium
Blk 71, Seng Poh Road, #01-39, S160071
(I need help to fill in the opening hours here.) Opened Daily.
Extensive good quality fauna offerings. Reasonably priced.


North / East

Nanyang Seaview
2 Seleter West Farmway, S798098
Weekdays: 11am – 7pm. Weekends & PH: 10am – 7pm
One Stop Farm(Shop) for all your equipment needs and offer bulk prices for fishes. ‘Farm’ prices on almost everything.

Fishy Business
Blk 46, Sims Place, #01-191, S380046
Weekdays: 12pm – 9pm. Sat: 12pm – 7pm. Sun & PH: Closed.
Extensive plant offerings with good quality fishes. Good stock of Tropica products. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Macpherson (Main)
565, Macpherson Road, #01-00, S368234
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Aquaria Superstore (Singapore Standards, not US Standards). Aquascaping Specialist.

NEO KIM SUEY AQUARIUM
Blk 211, Hougang Street 21, #01-299, Singapore 530211
Tel: 6288182
Need help with operating hours
Need help with Shop description

Sun Pets & Aquariums
26 Seleter West Farmway 1 S(798126)
Contact: 98511121
Daily 10am - 7pm
Decent Flora, Fauna and Equipment offerings. Have a good variety of hardscape materials for sale. Have a specialized shrimp area.

JZX Pets Boutique
711 Ang Mo Kio Ave 8
Contact: +65 6455 5675 / +65 9040 7842
Daily 1pm - 9pm
Offer unique fish species

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Some missing information filled and update based on PMs received.

--------------------------------------------

Singapore LFS Listing as of Jan 5, 2015

West / South

Aquatic Avenue
Blk 78, Redhill Lane, #01-03, S150078
1pm - 10pm hours Daily
Comprehensive plant offerings and regularly bring in unique fishes. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Clementi (Branch)
Blk 432, Clementi Ave 3, #01-288, S120432
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Cosy shop with Friendly staff. Aquascaping Specialist.

Polyart
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-194, S120328
Open 24/7
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment.

Clementi Florist and Aquarium <Affectionately known as C328>
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-120, S120328
Mon - Sat 11am - 10pm. Closed on Sundays.
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment. Everything also seems to be well priced.

East Ocean Aquatic
Blk 22, Havelock Road, #01-699, S160022
Mon  Sat: 9am  8pm. Sun & PH: 9am  5pm.
They carry abit of everything. Good quality flora and fauna.

Wuhu Aquarium
Blk 71, Seng Poh Road, #01-39, S160071
(I need help to fill in the opening hours here.) Opened Daily.
Extensive good quality fauna offerings. Reasonably priced.


North / East

Nanyang Seaview
2 Seleter West Farmway, S798098
Weekdays: 11am  7pm. Weekends & PH: 10am  7pm
One Stop Farm(Shop) for all your equipment needs and offer bulk prices for fishes. Farm prices on almost everything.

Fishy Business
Blk 46, Sims Place, #01-191, S380046
Weekdays: 12pm  9pm. Sat: 12pm  7pm. Sun & PH: Closed.
Extensive plant offerings with good quality fishes. Good stock of Tropica products. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Macpherson (Main)
565, Macpherson Road, #01-00, S368234
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Aquaria Superstore (Singapore Standards, not US Standards). Aquascaping Specialist.

NEO KIM SUEY AQUARIUM
Blk 211, Hougang Street 21, #01-299, Singapore 530211
Tel: 6288182
Need help with operating hours
Specialized in 'oddballs' and plecos.

Sun Pets & Aquariums
26 Seleter West Farmway 1 S(798126)
Contact: 98511121
Daily 10am - 7pm
Decent Flora, Fauna and Equipment offerings. Have a good variety of hardscape materials for sale. Have a specialized shrimp area.

JZX Pets Boutique
711 Ang Mo Kio Ave 8
Contact: +65 6455 5675 / +65 9040 7842
Daily 1pm - 9pm
Offer unique fish species

Polyart @ Yishun <Formerly Aquastar>
Blk 934 Yishun Central 1, S760934
Daily 9am to 9pm.
They have a bit of everything.

That Aquarium <Affectionally known as Y618>
Blk 618, Yishun Ring Road, #01-3236, Singapore 760618
Daily 10.30am to 10pm. Not sure about rest days?
They have a bit of everything.

----------


## sheng

NEO KIM SUEY AQUARIUM (NKS) Opens daily from 0900hrs to 2100 hrs

----------


## CCT

*Tanganyika Aquatic Paradise SG
*Blk 163, Ang Mo Kio Ave 4, #01-476
Contact: +65 9235 2666
Operations hours required
- Wild caught African Rift Valley cichlids & River Congo exotics, 
- River fishes from South East Asia,
- High quality Penang bred discus.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

More updates via PM and consolidation.

--------------------------------------------

Singapore LFS Listing as of Jan 6, 2015

West / South

Aquatic Avenue
Blk 78, Redhill Lane, #01-03, S150078
1pm - 10pm hours Daily
Comprehensive plant offerings and regularly bring in unique fishes. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Clementi (Branch)
Blk 432, Clementi Ave 3, #01-288, S120432
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Cosy shop with Friendly staff. Aquascaping Specialist.

Polyart
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-194, S120328
Open 24/7
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment.

Clementi Florist and Aquarium <Affectionately known as C328>
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-120, S120328
Mon - Sat 11am - 10pm. Closed on Sundays.
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment. Everything also seems to be well priced.

East Ocean Aquatic
Blk 22, Havelock Road, #01-699, S160022
Mon  Sat: 9am  8pm. Sun & PH: 9am  5pm.
They carry abit of everything. Good quality flora and fauna.

Wuhu Aquarium
Blk 71, Seng Poh Road, #01-39, S160071
(I need help to fill in the opening hours here.) Opened Daily.
Extensive good quality fauna offerings. Reasonably priced.


North / East

Nanyang Seaview
2 Seleter West Farmway, S798098
Weekdays: 11am  7pm. Weekends & PH: 10am  7pm
One Stop Farm(Shop) for all your equipment needs and offer bulk prices for fishes. Farm prices on almost everything.

Fishy Business
Blk 46, Sims Place, #01-191, S380046
Weekdays: 12pm  9pm. Sat: 12pm  7pm. Sun & PH: Closed.
Extensive plant offerings with good quality fishes. Good stock of Tropica products. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Macpherson (Main)
565, Macpherson Road, #01-00, S368234
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Aquaria Superstore (Singapore Standards, not US Standards). Aquascaping Specialist.

NEO KIM SUEY AQUARIUM
Blk 211, Hougang Street 21, #01-299, Singapore 530211
Tel: 6288182
Daily 9am - 9pm
Specialized in 'oddballs' and plecos.

Sun Pets & Aquariums
26 Seleter West Farmway 1 S(798126)
Contact: 98511121
Daily 10am - 7pm
Decent Flora, Fauna and Equipment offerings. Have a good variety of hardscape materials for sale. Have a specialized shrimp area.

JZX Pets Boutique
711 Ang Mo Kio Ave 8
Contact: +65 6455 5675 / +65 9040 7842
Daily 1pm - 9pm
Offer unique fish species

Polyart @ Yishun <Formerly Aquastar>
Blk 934 Yishun Central 1, S760934
Daily 9am to 9pm.
They have a bit of everything.

That Aquarium <Affectionally known as Y618>
Blk 618, Yishun Ring Road, #01-3236, Singapore 760618
Daily 10.30am to 10pm. Not sure about rest days?
They have a bit of everything.

Aquarist Chamber
787A Upper Serangoon Road #01-01 S534655
Tue - Sun: 12pm - 9pm.
Specializing in shrimps. They do bring in special kinds of fishes as well.

Tanganyika Aquatic Paradise SG
Blk 163, Ang Mo Kio Ave 4, #01-476 S560163 Contact: +65 9235 2666
Operations hours required
Wild caught African Rift Valley cichlids & River Congo exotics, River fishes from South East Asia, High quality Penang bred discus.

----------


## barmby

Great gesture. East Ocean is formerly known as Keong Seong. Correct me if I'm wrong

Keong Seong name is so famous and affectionately known to the discus community back then (70s?) for having many blood worms. Sigh. Time changed.

----------


## CCT

Muar_chee maybe consider just edit the very first post, if keep duplicate the list looks quite messy.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> Muar_chee maybe consider just edit the very first post, if keep duplicate the list looks quite messy.



Only Mods can do that. That is why the other guys here suggested that a mod get involved. Just refer to the last post for the most accurate list.

----------


## CCT

I mean edit your very first post

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> I mean edit your very first post


 i think you can only edit your post in the first 20 mins after you posted it. After that, they lock your posts already.

----------


## barmby

Correct. This is for fear of people deleting their posts

----------


## CCT

Oh then i think we really need a mod, otherwise its quite messy.

----------


## barmby

I think muar chee is doing good. don't curb his enthusiasm. Just refer to the last post for the most accurate list.

----------


## CCT

Haha i am fine as well, just thought its better for new visitor

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Do not worry dudes. I am still as motivated as ever. Actually, I myself was looking for such an updated list when I started this hobby. A lot of good suggestions came from the other members as well but all it lacks is for someone to drive it through.

I really do not mind doing this since I get to clock up my post count while I am at it. I hope Nuffnang takes notice and then I may get recruited to later earn some easy bucks with it. Oh. Wait. I do not have a blog.  :Knockout:

----------


## CCT

Hi muar chee you are right, some time it just takes some members to move things around

----------


## barmby

haha.. beating a dead horse (Nuffnang fiasco)

----------


## CCT

Nature Aquarium
Blk 1 thomson road s(30001)
#01-340
Mon to sat 12 to 8pm
Sun 12 to 5.30
General Fishes and supplies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

Aquatic avenue opening time is 1330hrs, not 1300hrs

----------


## CCT

More updates via PM and consolidation.

--------------------------------------------

Singapore LFS Listing as of Jan 6, 2015

West / South

Aquatic Avenue
Blk 78, Redhill Lane, #01-03, S150078
1.30pm - 10pm hours Daily
Comprehensive plant offerings and regularly bring in unique fishes. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Clementi (Branch)
Blk 432, Clementi Ave 3, #01-288, S120432
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Cosy shop with Friendly staff. Aquascaping Specialist.

Polyart
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-194, S120328
Open 24/7
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment.

Clementi Florist and Aquarium <Affectionately known as C328>
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-120, S120328
Mon - Sat 11am - 10pm. Closed on Sundays.
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment. Everything also seems to be well priced.

East Ocean Aquatic
Blk 22, Havelock Road, #01-699, S160022
Mon – Sat: 9am – 8pm. Sun & PH: 9am – 5pm.
They carry abit of everything. Good quality flora and fauna.

Wuhu Aquarium
Blk 71, Seng Poh Road, #01-39, S160071
(I need help to fill in the opening hours here.) Opened Daily.
Extensive good quality fauna offerings. Reasonably priced.


North / East

Nanyang Seaview
2 Seleter West Farmway, S798098
Weekdays: 11am – 7pm. Weekends & PH: 10am – 7pm
One Stop Farm(Shop) for all your equipment needs and offer bulk prices for fishes. ‘Farm’ prices on almost everything.

Fishy Business
Blk 46, Sims Place, #01-191, S380046
Weekdays: 12pm – 9pm. Sat: 12pm – 7pm. Sun & PH: Closed.
Extensive plant offerings with good quality fishes. Good stock of Tropica products. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Macpherson (Main)
565, Macpherson Road, #01-00, S368234
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Aquaria Superstore (Singapore Standards, not US Standards). Aquascaping Specialist.

NEO KIM SUEY AQUARIUM
Blk 211, Hougang Street 21, #01-299, Singapore 530211
Tel: 6288182
Daily 9am - 9pm
Specialized in 'oddballs' and plecos.

Sun Pets & Aquariums
26 Seleter West Farmway 1 S(798126)
Contact: 98511121
Daily 10am - 7pm
Decent Flora, Fauna and Equipment offerings. Have a good variety of hardscape materials for sale. Have a specialized shrimp area.

JZX Pets Boutique
711 Ang Mo Kio Ave 8
Contact: +65 6455 5675 / +65 9040 7842
Daily 1pm - 9pm
Offer unique fish species

Polyart @ Yishun <Formerly Aquastar>
Blk 934 Yishun Central 1, S760934
Daily 9am to 9pm.
They have a bit of everything.

That Aquarium <Affectionally known as Y618>
Blk 618, Yishun Ring Road, #01-3236, Singapore 760618
Daily 10.30am to 10pm. Not sure about rest days?
They have a bit of everything.

Aquarist Chamber
787A Upper Serangoon Road #01-01 S534655
Tue - Sun: 12pm - 9pm.
Specializing in shrimps. They do bring in special kinds of fishes as well.

Tanganyika Aquatic Paradise SG
Blk 163, Ang Mo Kio Ave 4, #01-476 S560163 Contact: +65 9235 2666
Operations hours required
Wild caught African Rift Valley cichlids & River Congo exotics, River fishes from South East Asia, High quality Penang bred discus.
*
Central

*Nature Aquarium
Blk 1 thomson road s(30001)
#01-340
Mon to sat 12 to 8pm
Sun 12 to 5.30
General Fishes and supplies

----------


## CCT

More updates via PM and consolidation.

--------------------------------------------

Singapore LFS Listing as of Jan 19, 2015

West / South

Aquatic Avenue
Blk 78, Redhill Lane, #01-03, S150078
1.30pm - 10pm hours Daily
Comprehensive plant offerings and regularly bring in unique fishes. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Clementi (Branch)
Blk 432, Clementi Ave 3, #01-288, S120432
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Cosy shop with Friendly staff. Aquascaping Specialist.

Polyart
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-194, S120328
Open 24/7
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment.

Clementi Florist and Aquarium <Affectionately known as C328>
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-120, S120328
Mon - Sat 11am - 10pm. Closed on Sundays.
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment. Everything also seems to be well priced.

East Ocean Aquatic
Blk 22, Havelock Road, #01-699, S160022
Mon  Sat: 9am  8pm. Sun & PH: 9am  5pm.
They carry abit of everything. Good quality flora and fauna.

Wuhu Aquarium
Blk 71, Seng Poh Road, #01-39, S160071
(I need help to fill in the opening hours here.) Opened Daily.
Extensive good quality fauna offerings. Reasonably priced.

North

JZX Pets Boutique
711 Ang Mo Kio Ave 8
Contact: +65 6455 5675 / +65 9040 7842
Daily 1pm - 9pm
Offer unique fish species

Polyart @ Yishun <Formerly Aquastar>
Blk 934 Yishun Central 1, S760934
Daily 9am to 9pm.
They have a bit of everything.

That Aquarium <Affectionally known as Y618>
Blk 618, Yishun Ring Road, #01-3236, Singapore 760618
Daily 10.30am to 10pm. Not sure about rest days?
They have a bit of everything.

East

Fishy Business
Blk 46, Sims Place, #01-191, S380046
Weekdays: 12pm  9pm. Sat: 12pm  7pm. Sun & PH: Closed.
Extensive plant offerings with good quality fishes. Good stock of Tropica products. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Macpherson (Main)
565, Macpherson Road, #01-00, S368234
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Aquaria Superstore (Singapore Standards, not US Standards). Aquascaping Specialist.

Mainland Tropical Fishfarm
1 Pasir Ris Farmway 1 S(519352)
Telephone: (65) 62873883, 65843643, 65812550
Fax (65) 62884200.

Email:[email protected]
Operating Hours: 8.30am to 7pm (Daily)
Ornamental fishes Breeding and sales, aquatic plants; Submersible pumps, air pumps, filter and filter materials and other related accessories;
Fish foods, books, test kits, fish nets, aquarium pebbles, rocks, etc; and Manufacture fiber glass tank and biological filter system for Koi ponds. Garden ornaments

NorthEast

Nanyang Seaview
2 Seleter West Farmway, S798098
Weekdays: 11am  7pm. Weekends & PH: 10am  7pm
One Stop Farm(Shop) for all your equipment needs and offer bulk prices for fishes. Farm prices on almost everything.

NEO KIM SUEY AQUARIUM
Blk 211, Hougang Street 21, #01-299, Singapore 530211
Tel: 6288182
Daily 9am - 9pm
Specialized in 'oddballs' and plecos.

Sun Pets & Aquariums
26 Seleter West Farmway 1 S(798126)
Contact: 98511121
Daily 10am - 7pm
Decent Flora, Fauna and Equipment offerings. Have a good variety of hardscape materials for sale. Have a specialized shrimp area.

Aquarist Chamber
787A Upper Serangoon Road #01-01 S534655
Tue - Sun: 12pm - 9pm.
Specializing in shrimps. They do bring in special kinds of fishes as well.

Long Quan or something (forgot the name)
Blk 15, Ang Mo Kio Ave 4, #01-??? S560157 Contact: 
Operations hours: 1pm to 7pm
Red parrots, gold fish, koi and arowana, no African Cichlids. Fish equipment and accessories. 
*
Central

*Nature Aquarium
Blk 1 thomson road s(30001)
#01-340
Mon to sat 12 to 8pm
Sun 12 to 5.30
General Fishes and supplies[/QUOTE]

----------


## tetrakid

Maybe this one is no more as I went there about 3 months ago the fixtures were dismantled.
Can anyone confirm?

JZX Pets Boutique
711 Ang Mo Kio Ave 8
Contact: +65 6455 5675 / +65 9040 7842
Daily 1pm - 9pm
Offer unique fish species

----------


## CCT

Jzx still around went there couple of weeks ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Updates on Wuhu. Abit clean up of the rest. More cleaning-up in next update.

--------------------------------------------

Singapore LFS Listing as of Jan 19, 2015

West / South

Aquatic Avenue
Blk 78, Redhill Lane, #01-03, S150078
1.30pm - 10pm hours Daily
Comprehensive plant offerings and regularly bring in unique fishes. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Clementi (Branch)
Blk 432, Clementi Ave 3, #01-288, S120432
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Cosy shop with Friendly staff. Aquascaping Specialist.

Polyart
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-194, S120328
Open 24/7
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment.

Clementi Florist and Aquarium <Affectionately known as C328>
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-120, S120328
Mon - Sat 11am - 10pm. Closed on Sundays.
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment. Everything also seems to be well priced.

East Ocean Aquatic
Blk 22, Havelock Road, #01-699, S160022
Mon – Sat: 9am – 8pm. Sun & PH: 9am – 5pm.
They carry abit of everything. Good quality flora and fauna.

Wuhu Aquarium
Blk 71, Seng Poh Road, #01-39, S160071
Opened Tue to Sun, 10am to 7pm. (Roughly)
Extensive good quality fauna offerings. Reasonably priced.

North

JZX Pets Boutique
711 Ang Mo Kio Ave 8
Contact: +65 6455 5675 / +65 9040 7842
Daily 1pm - 9pm
Offer unique fish species

Polyart @ Yishun <Formerly Aquastar>
Blk 934 Yishun Central 1, S760934
Daily 9am to 9pm.
They have a bit of everything.

That Aquarium <Affectionally known as Y618>
Blk 618, Yishun Ring Road, #01-3236, Singapore 760618
Daily 10.30am to 10pm. Not sure about rest days?
They have a bit of everything.

East

Fishy Business
Blk 46, Sims Place, #01-191, S380046
Weekdays: 12pm – 9pm. Sat: 12pm – 7pm. Sun & PH: Closed.
Extensive plant offerings with good quality fishes. Good stock of Tropica products. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Macpherson (Main)
565, Macpherson Road, #01-00, S368234
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Aquaria Superstore (Singapore Standards, not US Standards). Aquascaping Specialist.

Mainland Tropical Fishfarm
1 Pasir Ris Farmway 1 S(519352)
Telephone: (65) 62873883, 65843643, 65812550
Fax (65) 62884200.
Email:[email protected]
Operating Hours: 8.30am to 7pm (Daily)
Ornamental fishes Breeding and sales, aquatic plants; Submersible pumps, air pumps, filter and filter materials and other related accessories;
Fish foods, books, test kits, fish nets, aquarium pebbles, rocks, etc; and Manufacture fiber glass tank and biological filter system for Koi ponds. Garden ornaments

North/East

Nanyang Seaview
2 Seleter West Farmway, S798098
Weekdays: 11am – 7pm. Weekends & PH: 10am – 7pm
One Stop Farm(Shop) for all your equipment needs and offer bulk prices for fishes. ‘Farm’ prices on almost everything.

NEO KIM SUEY AQUARIUM
Blk 211, Hougang Street 21, #01-299, Singapore 530211
Tel: 6288182
Daily 9am - 9pm
Specialized in 'oddballs' and plecos.

Sun Pets & Aquariums
26 Seleter West Farmway 1 S(798126)
Contact: 98511121
Daily 10am - 7pm
Decent Flora, Fauna and Equipment offerings. Have a good variety of hardscape materials for sale. Have a specialized shrimp area.

Aquarist Chamber
787A Upper Serangoon Road #01-01 S534655
Tue - Sun: 12pm - 9pm.
Specializing in shrimps. They do bring in special kinds of fishes as well.

Long Quan or something (forgot the name)
Blk 15, Ang Mo Kio Ave 4, #01-??? S560157 Contact: 
Operations hours: 1pm to 7pm
Red parrots, gold fish, koi and arowana, no African Cichlids. Fish equipment and accessories. 
*
Central

*Nature Aquarium
Blk 1 thomson road s(30001)
#01-340
Mon to sat 12 to 8pm
Sun 12 to 5.30
General Fishes and supplies

----------


## CCT

Forgot to add in the name nature aquarium for the thomson rd ine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## barmby

Hi tetrakid, JZX is still standing. See https://www.facebook.com/JZXpetsboutique

----------


## wks

The Ang Mo Kio fish shop is Long Cheng Aquarium
Address: Blk 157, Ang Mo Kio Ave 4, #01-582 S560157

----------


## CCT

Updates on missing names and address.

--------------------------------------------

Singapore LFS Listing as of Jan 23, 2015

West / South

Aquatic Avenue
Blk 78, Redhill Lane, #01-03, S150078
1.30pm - 10pm hours Daily
Comprehensive plant offerings and regularly bring in unique fishes. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Clementi (Branch)
Blk 432, Clementi Ave 3, #01-288, S120432
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Cosy shop with Friendly staff. Aquascaping Specialist.

Polyart
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-194, S120328
Open 24/7
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment.

Clementi Florist and Aquarium <Affectionately known as C328>
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-120, S120328
Mon - Sat 11am - 10pm. Closed on Sundays.
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment. Everything also seems to be well priced.

East Ocean Aquatic
Blk 22, Havelock Road, #01-699, S160022
Mon – Sat: 9am – 8pm. Sun & PH: 9am – 5pm.
They carry abit of everything. Good quality flora and fauna.

Wuhu Aquarium
Blk 71, Seng Poh Road, #01-39, S160071
Opened Tue to Sun, 10am to 7pm. (Roughly)
Extensive good quality fauna offerings. Reasonably priced.

North

JZX Pets Boutique
711 Ang Mo Kio Ave 8
Contact: +65 6455 5675 / +65 9040 7842
Daily 1pm - 9pm
Offer unique fish species

Polyart @ Yishun <Formerly Aquastar>
Blk 934 Yishun Central 1, S760934
Daily 9am to 9pm.
They have a bit of everything.

That Aquarium <Affectionally known as Y618>
Blk 618, Yishun Ring Road, #01-3236, Singapore 760618
Daily 10.30am to 10pm. Not sure about rest days?
They have a bit of everything.

East

Fishy Business
Blk 46, Sims Place, #01-191, S380046
Weekdays: 12pm – 9pm. Sat: 12pm – 7pm. Sun & PH: Closed.
Extensive plant offerings with good quality fishes. Good stock of Tropica products. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Macpherson (Main)
565, Macpherson Road, #01-00, S368234
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Aquaria Superstore (Singapore Standards, not US Standards). Aquascaping Specialist.

Mainland Tropical Fishfarm
1 Pasir Ris Farmway 1 S(519352)
Telephone: (65) 62873883, 65843643, 65812550
Fax (65) 62884200.
Email:[email protected]
Operating Hours: 8.30am to 7pm (Daily)
Ornamental fishes Breeding and sales, aquatic plants; Submersible pumps, air pumps, filter and filter materials and other related accessories;
Fish foods, books, test kits, fish nets, aquarium pebbles, rocks, etc; and Manufacture fiber glass tank and biological filter system for Koi ponds. Garden ornaments

North/East

Nanyang Seaview
2 Seleter West Farmway, S798098
Weekdays: 11am – 7pm. Weekends & PH: 10am – 7pm
One Stop Farm(Shop) for all your equipment needs and offer bulk prices for fishes. ‘Farm’ prices on almost everything.

NEO KIM SUEY AQUARIUM
Blk 211, Hougang Street 21, #01-299, Singapore 530211
Tel: 6288182
Daily 9am - 9pm
Specialized in 'oddballs' and plecos.

Sun Pets & Aquariums
26 Seleter West Farmway 1 S(798126)
Contact: 98511121
Daily 10am - 7pm
Decent Flora, Fauna and Equipment offerings. Have a good variety of hardscape materials for sale. Have a specialized shrimp area.

Aquarist Chamber
787A Upper Serangoon Road #01-01 S534655
Tue - Sun: 12pm - 9pm.
Specializing in shrimps. They do bring in special kinds of fishes as well.

Long Cheng Aquarium
Address: Blk 157, Ang Mo Kio Ave 4, #01-582 S560157
Contact: 
Operations hours: 1pm to 7pm
Red parrots, gold fish, koi and arowana, no African Cichlids. Fish equipment and accessories. 
*
Central

*Nature Aquarium
Blk 1 thomson road s(30001)
#01-340
Mon to sat 12 to 8pm
Sun 12 to 5.30
General Fishes and supplies[/QUOTE]

----------


## wks

Another new shop: Striker's Aquarium
Address: 244K Upper Thomson Road Singapore 574369
Tel: +6590695608
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: www.608arowanastore.com

----------


## CCT

Added 2 new input.
--------------------------------------------

Singapore LFS Listing as of Jan 23, 2015

West / South

Aquatic Avenue
Blk 78, Redhill Lane, #01-03, S150078
1.30pm - 10pm hours Daily
Comprehensive plant offerings and regularly bring in unique fishes. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Clementi (Branch)
Blk 432, Clementi Ave 3, #01-288, S120432
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Cosy shop with Friendly staff. Aquascaping Specialist.

Polyart
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-194, S120328
Open 24/7
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment.

Clementi Florist and Aquarium <Affectionately known as C328>
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-120, S120328
Mon - Sat 11am - 10pm. Closed on Sundays.
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment. Everything also seems to be well priced.

East Ocean Aquatic
Blk 22, Havelock Road, #01-699, S160022
Mon – Sat: 9am – 8pm. Sun & PH: 9am – 5pm.
They carry abit of everything. Good quality flora and fauna.

Wuhu Aquarium
Blk 71, Seng Poh Road, #01-39, S160071
Opened Tue to Sun, 10am to 7pm. (Roughly)
Extensive good quality fauna offerings. Reasonably priced.

North

JZX Pets Boutique
711 Ang Mo Kio Ave 8
Contact: +65 6455 5675 / +65 9040 7842
Daily 1pm - 9pm
Offer unique fish species

Polyart @ Yishun <Formerly Aquastar>
Blk 934 Yishun Central 1, S760934
Daily 9am to 9pm.
They have a bit of everything.

That Aquarium <Affectionally known as Y618>
Blk 618, Yishun Ring Road, #01-3236, Singapore 760618
Daily 10.30am to 10pm. Not sure about rest days?
They have a bit of everything.

East

Fishy Business
Blk 46, Sims Place, #01-191, S380046
Weekdays: 12pm – 9pm. Sat: 12pm – 7pm. Sun & PH: Closed.
Extensive plant offerings with good quality fishes. Good stock of Tropica products. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Macpherson (Main)
565, Macpherson Road, #01-00, S368234
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Aquaria Superstore (Singapore Standards, not US Standards). Aquascaping Specialist.

Mainland Tropical Fishfarm
1 Pasir Ris Farmway 1 S(519352)
Telephone: (65) 62873883, 65843643, 65812550
Fax (65) 62884200.
Email:[email protected]
Operating Hours: 8.30am to 7pm (Daily)
Ornamental fishes Breeding and sales, aquatic plants; Submersible pumps, air pumps, filter and filter materials and other related accessories;
Fish foods, books, test kits, fish nets, aquarium pebbles, rocks, etc; and Manufacture fiber glass tank and biological filter system for Koi ponds. Garden ornaments

North/East

Nanyang Seaview
2 Seleter West Farmway, S798098
Weekdays: 11am – 7pm. Weekends & PH: 10am – 7pm
One Stop Farm(Shop) for all your equipment needs and offer bulk prices for fishes. ‘Farm’ prices on almost everything.

NEO KIM SUEY AQUARIUM
Blk 211, Hougang Street 21, #01-299, Singapore 530211
Tel: 6288182
Daily 9am - 9pm
Specialized in 'oddballs' and plecos.

Sun Pets & Aquariums
26 Seleter West Farmway 1 S(798126)
Contact: 98511121
Daily 10am - 7pm
Decent Flora, Fauna and Equipment offerings. Have a good variety of hardscape materials for sale. Have a specialized shrimp area.

Aquarist Chamber
787A Upper Serangoon Road #01-01 S534655
Tue - Sun: 12pm - 9pm.
Specializing in shrimps. They do bring in special kinds of fishes as well.

Long Cheng Aquarium
Address: Blk 157, Ang Mo Kio Ave 4, #01-582 S560157
Contact: 
Operations hours: 1pm to 7pm
Red parrots, gold fish, koi and arowana, no African Cichlids. Fish equipment and accessories. 
*
Central

*Nature Aquarium
Blk 1 thomson road s(30001)
#01-340
Mon to sat 12 to 8pm
Sun 12 to 5.30
General Fishes and supplies

PetShopBoys.Aqua
Address :Blk3 St George road #01-95 (5mins walk from Boon keng MRT) i am just located beside Kallang river.
Contact no : John 83332625 (wassap)
Email address : [email protected]

Shop: Striker's Aquarium
Address: 244K Upper Thomson Road Singapore 574369
Tel: [COLOR=#00AFFD !important]+6590695608[COLOR=#EC008C !important][/COLOR][/COLOR]
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: www.608arowanastore.com

----------


## limz_777

> The Ang Mo Kio fish shop is Long Cheng Aquarium
> Address: Blk 157, Ang Mo Kio Ave 4, #01-582 S560157


just to check are they 24 hrs ? i notice it never close

----------


## CCT

They close at 7 to 7.30, went before and close infront of me, haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Thanks to everyone for updating this list... quite a few neighborhood LFS in the north/east and central that i've not visited before, will definitely go check them out whenever i'm in those areas.  :Well done:

----------


## barmby

Nostalgic. Ang Mo Kio Ave 4 used to be home of Nam Hong Aquarium. 

Long Cheng is just next block.

----------


## CCT

> Nostalgic. Ang Mo Kio Ave 4 used to be home of Nam Hong Aquarium. 
> 
> Long Cheng is just next block.


Nam hong is it block 163? Dun see any there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## barmby

Nam Hong is closed for good

----------


## CCT

Yup I walk bigs small with my son to find, in the end found a hair salon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## barmby

I feel sad I read what you said (your son). I go there almost everyday when I was as young as your son. The seed of my fishkeeping passion was sow during my childhood days.

----------


## limz_777

nice shop , miss the slanted tank glass , easy to side out when catching fish

----------


## CCT

Oh ya I mean I walk a big round the block with my 2 yrs old son, he keep saying see fish, haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## limz_777

> Oh ya I mean I walk a big round the block with my 2 yrs old son, he keep saying see fish, haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good place to go with your son would be pasir ris farmway 2 , got a few shops there

----------


## CCT

We only manage to go mainland there rest too far in with car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wooty100

East have quite abit of lfs. But i am quite sad that st 81 got 2 closed. Next to temasek poly

----------


## CCT

Anymore there maybe can go take a look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CCT

Update on New LFS
--------------------------------------------

*Singapore LFS Listing as of 02 Feb, 2015**

West / South
*
Aquatic Avenue
Blk 78, Redhill Lane, #01-03, S150078
1.30pm - 10pm hours Daily
Comprehensive plant offerings and regularly bring in unique fishes. Aquascaping Specialist.

Green Chapter @ Clementi (Branch)
Blk 432, Clementi Ave 3, #01-288, S120432
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Cosy shop with Friendly staff. Aquascaping Specialist.

Polyart
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-194, S120328
Open 24/7
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment.

Clementi Florist and Aquarium <Affectionately known as C328>
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-120, S120328
Mon - Sat 11am - 10pm. Closed on Sundays.
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, equipment. Everything also seems to be well priced.

Arowana Aveune
Blk 328 Clementi Ave 2 #01-19? & #01-12? S120328 (Along the row iwth C328 and Polyart)
Mon to Sun Operating hours: ?
They carry abit of everything: flora, fauna, arowana equipment.

East Ocean Aquatic
Blk 22, Havelock Road, #01-699, S160022
Mon – Sat: 9am – 8pm. Sun & PH: 9am – 5pm.
They carry abit of everything. Good quality flora and fauna.

Wuhu Aquarium
Blk 71, Seng Poh Road, #01-39, S160071
Opened Tue to Sun, 10am to 7pm. (Roughly)
Extensive good quality fauna offerings. Reasonably priced.

Cichlid Aquarium Supplies
61 Jalan Lekar Sungei Tengah Agrotechnology Park S(69894 :Cool: 
Tel: 67624228
www.cichlid-aquarium.com
Cichlids Farm with unique type. some equipment and supplies.

*North*

JZX Pets Boutique
711 Ang Mo Kio Ave 8
Contact: +65 6455 5675 / +65 9040 7842
Daily 1pm - 9pm
Offer unique fish species

Polyart @ Yishun <Formerly Aquastar>
Blk 934 Yishun Central 1, S760934
Daily 9am to 9pm.
They have a bit of everything.

That Aquarium <Affectionally known as Y618>
Blk 618, Yishun Ring Road, #01-3236, Singapore 760618
Daily 10.30am to 10pm. Not sure about rest days?
They have a bit of everything.

*East*

Fishy Business
Blk 46, Sims Place, #01-191, S380046
Weekdays: 12pm – 9pm. Sat: 12pm – 7pm. Sun & PH: Closed.
Extensive plant offerings with good quality fishes. Good stock of Tropica products. Aquascaping Specialist.

Aquatic Connection
Blk 53 Sims Place #01-168 S(380053)
Operating days and hours not sure
Tel: 68428164

Green Chapter @ Macpherson (Main)
565, Macpherson Road, #01-00, S368234
Weekdays: 12pm -9pm. Weekends/PH: 10am to 6pm.
Aquaria Superstore (Singapore Standards, not US Standards). Aquascaping Specialist.

Mainland Tropical Fishfarm
1 Pasir Ris Farmway 1 S(519352)
Telephone: (65) 62873883, 65843643, 65812550
Fax (65) 62884200.
Email:[email protected]
Operating Hours: 8.30am to 7pm (Daily)
Ornamental fishes Breeding and sales, aquatic plants; Submersible pumps, air pumps, filter and filter materials and other related accessories;
Fish foods, books, test kits, fish nets, aquarium pebbles, rocks, etc; and Manufacture fiber glass tank and biological filter system for Koi ponds. Garden ornaments

*North/NorthEast*

Nanyang Seaview
2 Seleter West Farmway, S798098
Weekdays: 11am – 7pm. Weekends & PH: 10am – 8pm
One Stop Farm(Shop) for all your equipment needs and offer bulk prices for fishes. ‘Farm’ prices on almost everything.

NEO KIM SUEY AQUARIUM
Blk 211, Hougang Street 21, #01-299, Singapore 530211
Tel: 6288182
Daily 9am - 9pm
Specialized in 'oddballs' and plecos.

Sun Pets & Aquariums
26 Seleter West Farmway 1 S(798126)
Contact: 98511121
Daily 10am - 7pm
Decent Flora, Fauna and Equipment offerings. Have a good variety of hardscape materials for sale. Have a specialized shrimp area.

Aquarist Chamber
787A Upper Serangoon Road #01-01 S534655
Tue - Sun: 12pm - 9pm.
Specializing in shrimps. They do bring in special kinds of fishes as well.

Long Cheng Aquarium
Address: Blk 157, Ang Mo Kio Ave 4, #01-582 S560157
Contact: 
Operations hours: 1pm to 7pm
Red parrots, gold fish, koi and arowana, no African Cichlids. Fish equipment and accessories. 
*
Central

*Nature Aquarium
Blk 1 thomson road s(30001)
#01-340
Mon to sat 12 to 8pm
Sun 12 to 5.30
General Fishes and supplies

PetShopBoys.Aqua
Address :Blk3 St George road #01-95 (5mins walk from Boon keng MRT) i am just located beside Kallang river.
Contact no : John 83332625 (wassap)
Email address : [email protected]

Shop: Striker's Aquarium
Address: 244K Upper Thomson Road Singapore 574369
Tel: [COLOR=#00AFFD !important]+6590695608[COLOR=#EC008C !important][/COLOR][/COLOR]
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: www.608arowanastore.com[/QUOTE]

----------


## wooty100

Hi, i was wondering if poly art is the only 24hr shop now? 

Came across this Se7even Star*shop stated to be in jurong and geylang. Lasy google results seemed dated at 2013. Anyone know if it still around and 24hrs?

----------


## lucasjiang

> Hi, i was wondering if poly art is the only 24hr shop now? 
> 
> Came across this Se7even Star*shop stated to be in jurong and geylang. Lasy google results seemed dated at 2013. Anyone know if it still around and 24hrs?


Last time i went there about 2 months ago they were having closing down sale.

----------


## wooty100

Which outlet? Geylang?

----------


## CCT

Anyone know if aquaone in pasir ris farm way still around?


CCT

----------


## kamaruh

hello im new to this site i was wondering if it is possible to buy aquatic plants ang package it from singapore to philippines? any idea how and if yes how long will it take? ty

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> hello im new to this site i was wondering if it is possible to buy aquatic plants ang package it from singapore to philippines? any idea how and if yes how long will it take? ty


You can check online sites like Mizuworld, http://mizuworld.com , they offer a wide selection of plants and they cater to orders from overseas buyers.

----------


## Luke Tan

> You can check online sites like Mizuworld, http://mizuworld.com , they offer a wide selection of plants and they cater to orders from overseas buyers.


Hi I would suggest NOT ordering from Mizuworld. I had been in contact with Ben regarding my password reset which he responded to in my email. Then after I placed my orders, there was no response from him regarding delivery. It's been a month already and when I filed a dispute through PayPal, there was no response as well. The number listed is invalid and I'm currently awaiting PayPal's decision on a claim. Totally irresponsible seller in my opinion.IMG_0203.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FuEl

Freshwater section opened @ Aquarium Iwarna Pte Ltd @ 70 Pasir Ris Farmway 3.

Now we have stock for wild altums, small blue eye panaque, some uncommon apistogramma, many tetras new to the local scene. Next week even rarer tetras coming, these usually only make it to European and Japanese markets due to pricing.

----------


## marco

Can you list down the exact tetra's strain you have

----------


## FuEl

For now: Hyphessobrycon aff. metae, Hemigrammus rubrostriatus, Heterocharax species, red eye hemigrammus species.

Videos can be found on Facebook: Iwarna Aquafarm

----------


## barmby

Thank you. Will drop by

----------


## barmby

Do not order from Mizuworld 

Last check. Homepage not working. Facebook page has not been updated. https://www.facebook.com/Mizu-World-20390575637/

Try http://www.borneowild.com/ if you insist on e-commerce

----------


## vinz

Closing this thread as the information here is mostly old and not maintained.

We are maintaining a Map of Singapore Fish Shops.
Please update us on shop openings, closings, moving, etc.

----------

